# Pflanzenlieferant



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Ich suche einen ( nicht zu teuren ) Pflanzenlieferanten , besonders auch für Unterwasserpflanzen, im Großraum Hamburg, der auch gut sortiert ist, und nicht nur das übliche (!) hat.

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Bubi,
eine super Versandadresse ist www.nymphaion.de
Der Werner hat auch seltenere Pflanzen und nicht bloß das Baumarktsortiment,und er züchtet einen Großteil selber!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Bubi

ich kann mich Steeev nur anschließen habe selbst dort bestellt. Nach meinem Teichumbau werde ich nochmal dort bestellen. Beratung war super sowie die Lieferung.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Bubi,

es wird niemanden wundern, wenn auch ich Dir Werner nur wärmstens empfehle. Ich lasse mir die Pflanzen sogar weit  über 1000 Kilometer an die spanische Grenze schicken.

Was aber für Dich wichtig sein dürfte: Die Pflanzen kommen in erstklassigem Zustand an und leiden nicht unter dem Transport. Von daher hast Du kaum einen Vorteil von einem Wassergärtner im Raum Hamburg (einen solchen kann ich Dir auch nicht nennen). Klar, Du könntest Dir die Pflanzen dort auswählen. Dafür bietet Werner seine Pflanzenliste zum Download auf seiner Homepage an - und das Angebot ist, wie von steeev schon geschrieben, sehr umfangreich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Bubi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche einen ( nicht zu teuren ) Pflanzenlieferanten , besonders auch für Unterwasserpflanzen,


Ich kann Dir re-natur wärmstens empfehlen. Wenn Du da so ein Pflanzensortiment nimmst, dann liegen die Preise deutlich unter Baumarkt-/Gartencenter-Niveau. Ich denke die Qualität ist auch deutlich besser als im Baumarkt. Bin zwar kein Pflanzenexperte, aber ein paar zugekaufte Pflanzen aus verschiedenen Baumärkten sind fast alle verreckt.



			
				Bubi77 schrieb:
			
		

> im Großraum Hamburg,


Sitzen in Bornhöved/Stolpe bei Neumünster. etwa 60 km.



			
				Bubi77 schrieb:
			
		

> der auch gut sortiert ist, und nicht nur das übliche (!) hat.



Online sind so ca. 80 verschiedene Pflanzen bestellbar:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Guido,
sind die 80 verschiedenen Pflanzen alles bloß unterwasserpflanzen??
Weil wenn der Versand bloß insgesamt 80 verschiedenen hat,finde ich es wenig..(Sumpf und Landpflanzen mitgezählt)


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Apr. 2004)

Suuper,  vielen Dank für die Tips bzw. Adressen...

Werde mich mal kümmern.   :biggthumpup:


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

steeev schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido,
> sind die 80 verschiedenen Pflanzen alles bloß unterwasserpflanzen??
> Weil wenn der Versand bloß insgesamt 80 verschiedenen hat,finde ich es wenig..(Sumpf und Landpflanzen mitgezählt)



Ich weiß nicht so genau, was Du mit Landpflanzen meinst? Also Buchenhecken, Begonien, __ Lavendel oder andere Gartenpflanzen sind nicht dabei, sondern das sind alles Teichpflanzen. 

Außerdem habe ich Bubis Aussage "und nicht nur das übliche (!) hat" so verstanden, das er das auf das übliche Angebot in lokalen Bau- und Gartencentern bezog. Da gibt es meist nur 5 - 15 Teichpflanzen plus 3 Seerosenarten und fertig. Da gibt es bei re-natur schon etwas mehr.

Und ansonsten soll sich schlicht keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Andere hatten positive Erfahrungen mit naturagart.de oder nymphaion.de. Ich halt mit re-natur.de. Und da das noch ansatzweise die Anforderung "Großraum Hamburg" erfüllt, habe ich das geschrieben und fertig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Immer mit der Ruhe...

Alles bestens.. OK ??

 :knuddel:


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

*Werner*

Moin Leutz,

als Neuling muss ich 'mal eine Frage stellen ? 
WERNER habe ich nicht in der Mitlgiederliste gefunden   
Hmmmmm - wie finde ich ihn also, wenn ich an Pflanzen interessiert bin ?

Inzwischen ist Wasser in meinem Teich und nun wird es mehr als Zeit, dass das wohl wichtigste ein neues zu Hause findet...... Im Augenblick bin ich am Sammeln - aber das reicht für meinen Teich längst nicht aus, so dass ich einmal ordentlich zuschlagen muss und mir Teichpflanzen kaufen werde....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Skala,

einfach anklicken: 

http://www.nymphaion.de/


Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

*DANKE Thorsten*

ahaaaaaaaa - 

auf der Homepage war ich auch schon,
wusste nur nicht, das DAS mein gesuchter Werner ist......


----------

